# ATI ProCharger now available for the new GTO's!



## Exotic Performance P (Aug 6, 2004)

http://www.exoticperformanceplus.com/performance_parts/index.html?category=138

Check them out here on my website. Bob


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Ahhh home to my broadband for 2 days, life is good!

Man I am getting that itch so bad and I only have 1500 miles on my car! I'm drooling!

I just did the Procharger route and I promised I would stay N/A. Here is my previuos Procharged enging bay I just sold. http://home.surewest.net/mailmax/finished.jpg

Anyway enough talking I am gonna get this party started!

I'm looking into buying the following stuff 
1. SLP Powerflow or Loudmouth? (The only difference is the mufflers?)

2. SLP MAF (I showed a .1 gain at the track on my FireHawk with this descreened.)
3. K&N FIPK (Had this on my 02 SS) I'll find the pic if anyone is interested.) I gained about 10rwhp
4. SLP 160 Stat (Who tunes for this right now?)
5. SLP Pulley/Balancer (always a good mod IMHO.)
What is the before and after weight on this?

Here we go again, I have a race addiction. I guess I will start with intake, exhaust cooling and pulleys and then work on tuning and weight reduction. I'm not sold on headers.... yet...

How is your shipping prices? I haven't shopped around yet.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

http://home.surewest.net/mailmax/crankoutVsUR6406.jpg

Check this .1 gain pic out on my previuos car, I went from 7 to 3 pounds! HP wasn't real noticable on the dyno but it was at the track on two cars me and my friends.

Oh yeah I am gonna get the BMR STB in black too!


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

here is a N/A burnout with intake, exhaust and pulleys with TC off.
http://home.surewest.net/mailmax/burnout64014.jpg


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Well,

I dropped a grand let's see how it goes. Intake , Exhaust and the BMR STB. The 160 Stat was out of stock and I think I will just descreen my stock MAF. Here I go again. I always tell myself, "Not this time it's staying stock." LOL!

I will have some pics of before and after. I really want that BMR SFC underneath my car. Man I have big plans for this car and the prices are right! I like that polished intake and it would go good with a 150 direct port shot hehe. The order is from MaxHax...


----------

